# Turns All Your Nail Guns Almost Cordless



## cajunpen

That is an interesting find Thuan. It's not something that I need right now, as I have a couple of Pasload cordless nailers right now and some compressors in the shop. I do appreciate knowing that this is another option though - good review.


----------



## sbryan55

I have been looking at this for some time now. I wish Lowe's had come out with this while I was remodeling the main floor of the house (hardwood flooring, new base, chair, crown in all the rooms). It sure beats dragging a compressor from room to room and having an air line dragging on the gun when trying to install crown.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## MsDebbieP

what a great idea. The $10 for a refill would make me question the purchase but then I think of the number of times I wanted to use the air gun but it was too much work to get the big tank out and get it ready….... for those quick and short tasks, it does seem like a great buy


----------



## Dadoo

I thought dragging a portable air tank around was inventive but this little guy clips to your belt! Definately on my wish list.


----------



## bbrooks

Too bad they do not make refillable canisters, ones that you could fill yourself from your own compressor. That would be really great.


----------



## Loren

When I was doing cabinet installations I was always embarrassed
by the noise of my compressor if the client was around.

I didn't want to invest in cordless guns because I really
liked the ones I had and couldn't see buying cordless for
the truck and leaving the air nailers in the shop.

I'm moving across the country and I am keeping my nailers
but on the fence about the compressors. Maybe this
is a good option.


----------



## Tim_456

I have this system and for the most part it works ok. I've had trouble with the regulator and the gauge. If you don't have the tank seated very tightly the gauge will go from 0lbs to red line as the tank wobbles in the housing. Also, I found that I didn't get nearly the number of nails out of it that they advertise. Plus I didn't really like having to pay to refill the cartriges. All in all I gave this three stars. I did, however, get a bit frustrated with it and bought a 5 gallon tank from Sears for $25.00, added some valves and fittings and made my own portable, re-fillable tank for about $35.00. With 5 gallons at 130lbs I run out of work before air and refills are easy from my compressor. The 5 gallon tank is very portable and handles all my jobs in the house.


----------



## gwurst

You can buy kits off eBay that will allow you to refill the CO2 canisters:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paintball-CO2-Tank-Bottle-Fill-Refill-Station-Kobalt_W0QQitemZ280248415414QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item280248415414&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## woodspar

I did not know about these. Thanks for your review.


----------



## SteveKorz

I had no idea these existed… cooool

Thanks


----------



## brunob

I think I'll give these a second look.


----------

